
Voynich Manuscripts Problematic Pipes (2018) - Petiver
https://ciphermysteries.com/2018/12/31/the-voynich-manuscripts-problematic-pipes
======
pavlov
This article makes a weird pair to "For the Love of Pipes" which is currently
#1 on the homepage.

------
nyc_pizzadev
Very compelling theory laid out here:

[https://youtu.be/4cRlqE3D3RQ](https://youtu.be/4cRlqE3D3RQ)

There have been a few updates since. Very promising stuff.

~~~
mrhappyunhappy
Care to summarize for those not able to watch a video?

~~~
anotheryou
[SPOILER]

He makes very reasonable guesses on the typography and than on the languages
mixed in. He further backs it with some cultural aspects and comes to the
conclution that it's probably related to sinti/roma, as their migration route
matches the mix of languages.

~~~
mrhappyunhappy
Thank you.

------
efficax
We'd all be better off if nobody had ever discovered the Voynich Manuscript

~~~
voldacar
How so?

~~~
sneakernets
It's essentially a troll book. There is no "code", it's randomness.

~~~
chr1
I would agree with you until i saw the three videos from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18967921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18967921),
looks like it is more than randomness.

